# What is your fastest PLL?



## imaghost (Jul 30, 2009)

Mine would definitely have to be H Perm. I can perform it in about 1.6, fastest recorded time. I know I have done it much faster though. 
M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2'
I use my left ring and middle finger for M2'.

Post which one of the algorithm if there is multiple ones. Also post if your choice is not up there. G and N aren't.

I didn't think to put an other choice, I ran out of room, only 10 different choices :3


----------



## Anthony (Jul 30, 2009)

H perm FTW!


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 30, 2009)

A or T I think..
H is fast but I suck at the r2 R2


----------



## Kian (Jul 30, 2009)

U. Definitely the U's.


----------



## imaghost (Jul 30, 2009)

Practice the M2' with your ring finger and middle, you could do it with your right hand and do the U with left, just do U'.

U perm is very close. It might be a little faster, but I don't think it is for me. But very close.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jul 30, 2009)

U's,T, or H


----------



## Weston (Jul 30, 2009)

H perm for sure.
i can do sub .8

i can get sub .9 U perms though


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 30, 2009)

L perm! Otherwise known as 'the other J perm'

I can sub-1 it pretty easily, my other PLLs are slowish.


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 30, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> L perm! Otherwise known as 'the other J perm'
> 
> I can sub-1 it pretty easily, my other PLLs are slowish.



What alg do you use for L perm?


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 30, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > L perm! Otherwise known as 'the other J perm'
> ...


F2 L' U' Rw U2 Lw' U R' U' R2 

I execute it more like x U2 Rw' U' Rw U2 Lw' U R' U' Lw' R


----------



## Faz (Jul 30, 2009)

My PLL's suck. I can sub 1 an A perm, and thats about it. My H is about 1.5, and T/J''s 1.1-1.2


----------



## teller (Jul 30, 2009)

CCW U-Perm, no question.

M2 U M U2 M' U M2

Corner-cutting and Akkersdijk M2 heaven.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 30, 2009)

Weston said:


> H perm for sure.
> i can do sub .8
> 
> i can get sub .9 U perms though



Don't rub it in Weston XD

I also find it interesting how you didn't add in G perms into the poll =p

Mine is H =p


----------



## teller (Jul 30, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> My PLL's suck. I can sub 1 an A perm, and thats about it. My H is about 1.5, and T/J''s 1.1-1.2




You are world class...you cannot claim that anything about your solves suck.


----------



## Kian (Jul 30, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Zaxef said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



My favorite alg ever. So much fun.


----------



## mr.onehanded (Jul 30, 2009)

Didn't even bother to throw N on there.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 30, 2009)

H. It's the only PLL I can sub-1


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Jul 30, 2009)

Never actually timed myself but either U or H perms. But in an actual solve, I would say U perms are my fastest.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 30, 2009)

In comparison to other people, probably Z, good R, and U. 
In raw speed, Uccw. After warming up with 100 tries or so, I can average around 0.9 for it and get singles around 0.8.
In comparison with others, I suck at Gs, H, and T. My H sucks, I've never sub-1 it and average around 1.3 on it. Sometimes even my As are faster. If I do PLL time attack by doing one alg at a time and stopping timer after each alg, I can get 35-40s, but if I just do the whole thing, it somehow become 70s.

For OH, U is also the fastest, followed by Z which has the highest TPS. Then probably J, A, then Y.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

H Perm! I can get that one sub-.90 pretty easily and have a PB of about .75.


----------



## jacob15728 (Jul 30, 2009)

U and A are my fastest, F and V are the second fastest


----------



## Edmund (Jul 30, 2009)

J perms probably.


----------



## ross mccusker (Jul 30, 2009)

lol why is G not in there  maybe it is and i just couldnt see it. but yeah my fastest is deffo U(a) 1.86 secs


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jul 30, 2009)

L perm.....


----------



## (X) (Jul 30, 2009)

H then J
My J perm is much better than my L


----------



## Escher (Jul 30, 2009)

T perm definitely, sub 1s are not hard (I don't take averages of PLLs because I simply can't...), & my best is sub 0.80. 
My Js are nearly as fast, and my ccw A is just behind that.

My Y, Rs, V, F and Gs are relatively good, but my H, Us, Z, Ns, and E are relatively awful.


----------



## imaghost (Jul 30, 2009)

To all who wonder why G and N are not in there, there is a 10 choice limit, and never thought to take another one out for an other option.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 30, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Zaxef said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



I've actually never seen anyone use that alg! I just tried to explain how I execute it but I can't think of a way to. I'll have to show you some time it's really weird like.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jul 30, 2009)

Kian said:


> U. Definitely the U's.



Ditto. CCW U perm is probably faster for me though.


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 30, 2009)

H Perm for sure. I'm so close to sub 1. Hopefully it will be sub-1 once my birthday comes and I can finally switch from my Rubik's brand to a type C.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

dbax0999 said:


> Rubik's brand to a type C.



Good decision making.


----------



## Kian (Jul 30, 2009)

ajmorgan25 said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > U. Definitely the U's.
> ...



Hmm. Just timed them both a few times and they both seem to be about the same. 1.15ish for a well executed perm. I really need to work on many of my other PLLs, they're very slow compared to my overall time, I think.


----------



## imaghost (Jul 30, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> dbax0999 said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's brand to a type C.
> ...



I switched from a Type A to a C, and wasn't really much difference in times. C was easier to turn, but has a really grinding feel and it sucks. My type A is probably better. The Rubik's brand is probably better. I just ordered a black one, and hopefully it is much better. I still use the C to break in more.


----------



## Kolraz (Jul 30, 2009)

H Perm and pretty close is my T perm


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 6, 2016)

old thread but meh. My fastest is what i got like a minute ago. I have been practicing the h-perm for something like 2 weeks. I've gotten sub-2 easily with double flicks. Right now, its 1.02 for h perm which turns out to be 11.76 tps?!?!?! Insane


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 6, 2016)

TheFearlessPro said:


> old thread but meh. My fastest is what i got like a minute ago. I have been practicing the h-perm for something like 2 weeks. I've gotten sub-2 easily with double flicks. Right now, its 1.02 for h perm which turns out to be 11.76 tps?!?!?! Insane



^^ only if you use HTM...



Spoiler



STM master race



If we go that route, for dots I do 16+ tps


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 7, 2016)

Got to be the H perm.


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 7, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> If we go that route, for dots I do 16+ tps



that's pretty insane. 

i guess my fastest pll would be the u perm.


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 7, 2016)

J-perms are underrated. I can 1.6 that. But it's not my fastest, I can do 1.2 on a good day on an H-perm.


----------



## TorbinRoux (Apr 7, 2016)

Gotten both M U u-perms in approximately 0.5 each


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 7, 2016)

Pretty sure it's either Jb or one of the U's.


----------



## Berd (Apr 9, 2016)

The M2 u'... U perms I can sub 0.7!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 9, 2016)

0.5 ish both MU u perms. Let's go rouxers! I don't understand how cfoppers can do the RU algs decently fast.


----------



## sqAree (Apr 9, 2016)

I don't understand either. The only reason RU u perms are fast for me is that they are short (compared to other perms). I would switch to MU u perms if I knew how to fingertrick M moves. Are there MU u perms with only M's and M2s?


----------



## Berd (Apr 9, 2016)

sqAree said:


> I don't understand either. The only reason RU u perms are fast for me is that they are short (compared to other perms). I would switch to MU u perms if I knew how to fingertrick M moves. Are there MU u perms with only M's and M2s?



M2 u' M' u2' M' u' M2


----------



## Aaditya (Oct 2, 2016)

J perm and U perm


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 2, 2016)

H perm 0.77
T perm 0.89
Jb perm 0.91
MU u perms 1.01
Z perm 1.12
Ja perm 1.16
Ra and Rb perm 1.23
A perms 1.25
everything else around 1.5


----------



## Rcuber123 (Oct 2, 2016)

My fastest PLL is probably skip perm


----------



## obelisk477 (Oct 2, 2016)

Faz said:


> My PLL's suck. I can sub 1 an A perm, and thats about it. My H is about 1.5, and T/J''s 1.1-1.2



Oh how times have changed


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Oct 2, 2016)

I can do Jb in 1.5ish.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 3, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> My fastest PLL is probably skip perm


same. Takes a while to recognize it, but i can sub 0.01 it(unless theres an AUF)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 3, 2016)

I suck at algs, I am not even sub4 for the last layer D:


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 4, 2016)

Aa Perm 0.50 lol
Ab perm 0.59
JB 0.59
Ja 0.60
Ub 0.75
H perm 0.76
Y perm 0.80


----------



## Anubis (Oct 4, 2016)

Sune, definitely sune


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 4, 2016)

Anubis said:


> Sune, definitely sune
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's an OLL lol


----------



## Anubis (Oct 4, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> that's an OLL lol




Whoops :/ T Perm


----------

